# Passing of a JKD Warrior



## James Kovacich (Dec 1, 2010)

I am sad to say that someone I'd like to consider a friend has passed away. William "Bill" Holland passed away Monday nite. He was a true warrior in every sense on the word. He was longtime JKDer dating back to the '70's under Jeet Kune Do Instructors: Abel Sandoval (his 1st JKD instructor), Jerry Poteet, Steve Johnson, Larry Hartsell & Ted Lucaylucay. He also trained privately and in seminars under Dan Inosanto, Richard Bustillo, Ted Wong, Tim Tackett, Dan Lee, Pat Strong and Joe Lewis. He was a longtime instructor in Huntington Beach, Ca. and was known for his martial skill, athleticism, kindness and generousity as some of his students were taught for free because it made him feel good to do so. He was also featured in Paul Bax's book "Decendants of the Dragon" - The second generation of Jeet Kune Do and Beyond.

His genuine kindness was just one of his good natured traits. I am truly sad for my JKD brother. Rest in peace brother Bill... :asian:

http://www.descendentsofthedragon.com/

http://www.descendentsofthedragon.com/DescendentsoftheDragon/william_holland.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdG364NCHVA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Eian (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey James, in the thread above you mention Able Sandoval. He was my Sifu's Sifu. I don't know him and am trying to track down information about my lineage. Do you have any information about him? Does he have a web site? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for the families and your loss...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2016)

My sincere condolences, my brother.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 20, 2016)

.


----------

